# Ribs



## Rag1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Had a great (really great) rib test cook tonight. That one is in the bag.
Brisket is, and has been in the bag. 
Chicken has sucked for the last 25 test cooks, but tonight that came through as only needing a few more tweaks.
Butts are next, but they only need to have a finishing sauce dialed in. 
I was sweating the time slipping by. I feel better now.
Turning in food that you feel poorly about at a comp has to bite the big one, but...if you feel it's good, then the scores shouldn't hurt as much...I think. I sure as hell will find out.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2008)

Turn in times suck.....#%#@@$^%@$^#$^$%#$%


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 25, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Had a great (really great) rib test cook tonight. That one is in the bag.
> Brisket is, and has been in the bag.
> Chicken has sucked for the last 25 test cooks, but tonight that came through as only needing a few more tweaks.
> Butts are next, but they only need to have a finishing sauce dialed in.
> ...



Dude, my food always sucks according to me. :roll: 

In the bag?????      Sure hope you're talking about timing because that's the tricky part.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's either talking about have to many pops and being in the bag...or the bag that collects his waste


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 26, 2008)

TIME...Time line? Oh crap, I got more to do.


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Capt Dan said:
			
		

> Hey  Rag, Just had my first comp today, with a  team I just met yesterday.Seems as your old Lang still has some life in it. We placed  2nd in ribs! Go figure! Hope your comp season goes well!
> 
> Dan. J. 8)




Barbara wants it back  
Nice cooking....a 2nd..wow


----------



## wittdog (Apr 27, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Capt Dan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just goes to show it's not the cooker its the cook  
Congrats on your finish.


----------



## WildFireEric (May 4, 2008)

Capt Dan said:
			
		

> Hey  Rag, Just had my first comp today, with a  team I just met yesterday.Seems as your old Lang still has some life in it. We placed  2nd in ribs! Go figure! Hope your comp season goes well!
> 
> Dan. J. 8)



Congrats Dan on the Ribs call. 
Congrats Rag for thinking you're ready (and all your improvements).

As for "in the bag", the only thing 'in the bag' on my test cook is that I haven't even started. too much shopping today for stuff. I swear. An hour in line at a meat market for my brisket.  Wal-Mart, Wegmans, and Whole Foods alone killed my afternoon and evening. So my "test cook" timing will be off by 6 hours. Instead of a 'turn in time of noon, i'm aiming for 6pm. I gotta get some sleep. At least I got some rub on the stuff so it can sit for a few hours. Kinda reminds me of last year at Bills  Next week, I'll have my meat all ready so I can start on time and really pretend its for reals. Anyways, its all for fun right?


----------



## Diva Q (May 4, 2008)

Been workingona whole bunch of test cooks here. 

Most times I think my stuff sucks. 

Actually a lot of times. And when I think it really really sucks I get a call - go figure.


----------



## Rag1 (May 4, 2008)

The chicken is still giving me trouble. I plan a full dress rehearsal in the next couple of weeks. First comp is June 6th.


----------



## WildFireEric (May 5, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Been workingona whole bunch of test cooks here.
> 
> Most times I think my stuff sucks.
> 
> Actually a lot of times. And when I think it really really sucks I get a call - go figure.



Diva, I'll make you a deal: send me your food. I'd rather eat it than mine. I made some rub from Smoke and Spice and it was awful. Maybe I put too much on? My Brisket was soggy because I foiled it way too long, but at least it keep me up to Midnight on a work night. It was plenty juicy.

If you or anyone feels like responding, I have a few basic questions (my first comp is in 11 days, so I appreciate any help):

1. Sliced brisket seems to dry out pretty fast. I mean, even if it is very juicy at time of slicing, just sitting there it seems like it wants to get dry. Do you spray it with a glaze or some finishing sauce after you slice it? Mine tasted like beef and lacked any sweet or tangyness to it. I wasn't sure if you apply enough mop during the cooking if that impacts the flavor as much as painting on a thin sauce after slicing.

2. southern comps tend to like vinegar, or at least that's what I'm feeling, with some people doing a hybrid of vinegar and tomato/sugar. I'm wondering if you are to put this vinegar stuff on during the cooking and then use your regular sauce at the end so you have the appearance of shiny red sauce with layers of contrasting sauce (in case some judges hate vinegar soaked meat, you'd have a little tang but also have the normal sweet tomato based flavor as well). I know bbq is all about trial and error, but I'd like to avoid any common pitfalls.

Our basic goal is to come in second to last. We figure if we accomplish that (or greater), then we at least accomplished something. I know comp bbq and backyard bbq are different animals. I foiled my ribs less than normal and they weren't fall off the bone mushy, so that was an improvement. of course, i tried a new butcher and got some ribs that looked like this pig was on Weight Watchers or something. Needless to say, I won't be using that anymore


----------



## Rag1 (May 5, 2008)

I don't know that much about Q'ing, but here's my $.02. Maybe injecting the beef would help. I know one very successful team spoons juice over the slice AT THE TIME OF SLICING, done by a second set of hands. This could also provide some flavor.
Vinegar on beef?....not sure about that.


----------



## WildFireEric (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Rag. I did inject the Brisket (and it was really juicy initially). I guess it dries out fast, like pork will when exposed to the air. I'll try spooning the juices over the slices. That may help.


----------

